# Latest Nintendo leak is full of unreleased GB and GBC games



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 12, 2020)

It isn't just GBC games that leaked. You have documentation, DS bootrom source code, DSiWare prototypes, the iQue Wii menu that was totally lost, more startup disc revisions, and the list goes on and on.


----------



## naed06 (Sep 12, 2020)

I wouldn’t mind checking out Pokemon Picross


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2020)

So many games I would like to try, robopon star, pokemon picross, gargoyles quest 2, LoSK, sutte hakkun gb...

I wish it was easier to find these roms online, I couldn't even find the ones from the previous leaks.


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 12, 2020)

the game designers who made those game will cringe


----------



## Reploid (Sep 12, 2020)

N took another leak


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Sep 12, 2020)

Seems that there's apparently unreleased games in there that simply were never put past lotcheck even tho they're completely finished otherwise, at least according to what I learned from my Twitter feed.


----------



## Patxinco (Sep 12, 2020)

Seems to be Gigaleak 4, not?
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gigaleak-4.573513/


----------



## bailli (Sep 12, 2020)

There is a Japanese version of Gargoyle's Quest II for GB...


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 12, 2020)

Okay let's start it:
Is gameboy diffrent from gameboy color?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 12, 2020)

bailli said:


> There is a Japanese version of Gargoyle's Quest II for GB...



What is the code for Japanese version ? I found one is in English undump version. And Rockboard gameboy as well. 

Don't know what is the code for Gargoyle's Quest II because all I can find is English version leak.


----------



## Raylight (Sep 12, 2020)

Boy I bet someone's pulling their hair out over this


----------



## bailli (Sep 12, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> What is the code for Japanese version ? I found one is in English undump version. And Rockboard gameboy as well.
> 
> Don't know what is the code for Gargoyle's Quest II because all I can find is English version leak.



from Wikipedia:


> _Gargoyle's Quest II_ was ported to the Game Boy in 1993 in Japan & China (DMG-201 CHN) only, under the name _*Makaimura Gaiden: The Demon Darkness*_ (魔界村外伝 The Demon Darkness).


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 12, 2020)

bailli said:


> from Wikipedia:



Yeah. I seen it on Wiki and there is no leak for this one since gameboy of Japanese was ALREADY released only in Japan. It is ported version of Famicom but with an addition 2 levels only for Gameboy.

American version I found is leak according toMGRFE-0.8280. Yes, I found it and test it and it is in English.

And an awesome finding: Rockboard for gameboy. I am so excited when I found it. It is not easy to found them on internet, Seriously. Finally! Yes, its real. Amazing! Maybe someone would be happy to re-translate it someday like Famicom in English.


----------



## bailli (Sep 12, 2020)

Ah sorry my first post was a bit misleading. I just wanted to add that there already is the Japanese version and the leak is therefore not that noteworthy IMHO.

There is also a fan translation available


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 12, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> What is the code for


Psssst, someone already did the hard work of renaming 



Patxinco said:


> Seems to be Gigaleak 4, not?
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gigaleak-4.573513/


I wouldn't have called it the 3rd one, but see my comment in post 6 there...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 12, 2020)

KooPako said:


> So many games I would like to try, robopon star, pokemon picross, gargoyles quest 2, LoSK, sutte hakkun gb...
> 
> I wish it was easier to find these roms online, I couldn't even find the ones from the previous leaks.



One word: Try searching in Reddit.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## PatrickD85 (Sep 12, 2020)

I wonder how many more Giga Leaks will happen ...


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 12, 2020)

PatrickD85 said:


> I wonder how many more Giga Leaks will happen ...



Well, if the rumour of 2TBs is true....

That’s assuming that Kirby doesn’t get to the uploader first.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 12, 2020)

PatrickD85 said:


> I wonder how many more Giga Leaks will happen ...



Its 2.93 gb in 7z.


----------



## PatrickD85 (Sep 12, 2020)

Hmm well that is a damn lot of stuff especially seeing al the stuff prior to the Wii was not 'big' at all.
But still interesting what all comes out of it.


----------



## dangopig (Sep 12, 2020)

At this point I have to wonder if Nintendo is doing this on purpose to build hype. I mean, having this many leaks requires skill lol.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 12, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> iQue Wii


Nintendo wanted to release the Wii in China? Too bad they didn´t.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 12, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> It isn't just GBC games that leaked. You have documentation, DS bootrom source code, DSiWare prototypes, the iQue Wii menu that was totally lost, more startup disc revisions, and the list goes on and on.


Any idea where I can see a full list? (Not trying to ask for downloads)


----------



## Jayro (Sep 12, 2020)

DS BOOTROM? Tell me more!


----------



## OblivionReign (Sep 12, 2020)

Reploid said:


> N took another leak


What's funny is all this stuff was stolen from Nintendo years ago but only now being released to the public 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dangopig said:


> At this point I have to wonder if Nintendo is doing this on purpose to build hype. I mean, having this many leaks requires skill lol.


It's not Nintendo doing it a group I believe or just one person I'm not sure stole these from Nintendo a few years ago and they're just slowly being released to the public now from these people. Believe me it is NOT Nintendo's doing lol. Nintendo will strike these down like Zeus's thunderbolt


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Sep 12, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> Well, if the rumour of 2TBs is true....
> 
> That’s assuming that Kirby doesn’t get to the uploader first.


Oof. Too soon


----------



## myspacee (Sep 12, 2020)

Hello,
can you help me to understand what "Gargoyle Quest II" is ?

- When i was child I remeber to play "Gargoyle Quest" on my Gameboy. ( a master piece )
- After some year i find "Gargoyle Quest II" on nes and try to play it, but i stop because it was identical to gameboy version. 
( bad memory ? )
- Now there is this leak and i can't understand whic game is it....

Can you help to put a little in order in my memories ?

Thank you,
m.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 12, 2020)

myspacee said:


> Hello,
> can you help me to understand what "Gargoyle Quest II" is ?
> 
> - When i was child I remeber to play "Gargoyle Quest" on my Gameboy. ( a master piece )
> ...



Actually, it is identical to game boy version but with an addition 2 levels that wasn't existed in Famicom version.


----------



## Cyberfalcon (Sep 12, 2020)

And where can I get said roms? Or they havent been released publicly?

I want that Gargoyle Quest 2


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 12, 2020)

Cyberfalcon said:


> I want that Gargoyle Quest 2


There is already a patch that puts the script from the NES version (you know there's an NES version, right?) into the Japanese GB version. And apparently the result is better than this leaked game.
http://www.romhacking.net/translations/1794/


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 12, 2020)

HELLO KITTY GAMEBOY PRINTER GAME FUCK YEAH!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 12, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> There is already a patch that puts the script from the NES version (you know there's an NES version, right?) into the Japanese GB version. And apparently the result is better than this leaked game.
> http://www.romhacking.net/translations/1794/



If you didn't know.. an NES version doesn't have an extra 2 levels that are available in Japan version only but this leak English version does. By the way, this patch mentioned 2 additions levels in there.


----------



## Peninsula (Sep 12, 2020)

Awesome! A new Sutte Hakkun game and it only took 20 years.


----------



## Cyberfalcon (Sep 12, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> There is already a patch that puts the script from the NES version (you know there's an NES version, right?) into the Japanese GB version. And apparently the result is better than this leaked game.
> http://www.romhacking.net/translations/1794/


I had no idea that there was a NES version but, I'd rather have the GB version to have both together for collection purposes.


----------



## HideoKojima (Sep 12, 2020)

Wonder if Greed Island was leaked.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 12, 2020)

T-hug said:


> There is also a port of the Mega Man board game


The five fans who loved the board game will be thrilled... 

... Assuming they've got a Gameboy (color), that is.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 12, 2020)

So anyone has a list of these games that are finished or almost finished?


----------



## cearp (Sep 12, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Okay let's start it:
> Is gameboy diffrent from gameboy color?


yes, gbc games require different, more powerful hardware.
similar to wii and gamecube.
wii can play gamecube. gbc can play gb.      but of course, gc cannot play wii and gb cannot play gbc.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2020)

we didn't miss much from that list


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 12, 2020)

Oh man, I... I think I remember seeing a screenshot of that pokèmon picross game from an old nintendo magazine when they made an article about unreleased games. I do remember there being some sort of DK-theme puzzle game too for the gba... wonder if it will be leaked in the future...

It's always so exciting being able to finally get your hands on something that was though to be lost forever or what <3


----------



## zfreeman (Sep 12, 2020)

Text list of these 240 new GB/GBC ROMs:
https://pastebin.com/raw/GcZSGmJt


----------



## raxadian (Sep 12, 2020)

Nice but just by looking at that list I have no clue what games were finished and just never released.  

Is specially jarring with Gameboy games as the first two years of the Gameboy Color was filled by recolored Gameboy games, so Nintendo releasing the Gameboy color was no excuse, what with the Gameboy Pocket being  considering "cool" even if it had a smaller screen and having been released not long before the GBC.


----------



## zfreeman (Sep 12, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Nice but just by looking at that list I have no clue what games were finished and just never released.
> 
> Is specially jarring with Gameboy games as the first two years of the Gameboy Color was filled by recolored Gameboy games, so Nintendo releasing the Gameboy color was no excuse, what with the Gameboy Pocket being  considering "cool" even if it had a smaller screen and having been released not long before the GBC.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gigaleak-4.573513/


----------



## Joom (Sep 12, 2020)

dangopig said:


> At this point I have to wonder if Nintendo is doing this on purpose to build hype. I mean, having this many leaks requires skill lol.


Not really. It's theorized that an ex-employee is behind this, or some other developer who had access to data repositories, and they're just leaking stuff on a really slow drip. No hacks or compromises took place.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Sep 12, 2020)

Someone needs to put these leaks on *that bay site*...


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 12, 2020)

what I don't get is why nintendo didn't destroy these unreleased games unless they were VC bound i see no point in keeping it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Joom said:


> Not really. It's theorized that an ex-employee is behind this, or some other developer who had access to data repositories, and they're just leaking stuff on a really slow drip. No hacks or compromises took place.


someone must be a super pissed ex employee to risk jail time to get even for termination, but it's better than the alternative of a workplace shooting i suppose


----------



## jesus96 (Sep 12, 2020)

It's really sad that the only good thing about Nintendo this year is not even from Nintendo

Don't get me wrong but this year was really lame for them

I wish kirby stuff was included since I want to see air ride 64 the original cristal shards for the 64dd with multiple characters included as seen on some screenshot and the kirby GC game but apparently nothing about Hal is included on these leaks


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Sep 12, 2020)

Joom said:


> Not really. It's theorized that an ex-employee is behind this, or some other developer who had access to data repositories, and they're just leaking stuff on a really slow drip. No hacks or compromises took place.





chrisrlink said:


> someone must be a super pissed ex employee to risk jail time to get even for termination, but it's better than the alternative of a workplace shooting i suppose


Its been suspected the leak is from someone who is trusted by Zammis Clark.

Clark hacked Nintendo back in 2018 and got ~2.5Tb of private content. Then he got arrested (and convicted on a probational sentence), so it's probably not him leaking it, but a confidant of his.


----------



## radicalwookie (Sep 12, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> The five fans who loved the board game will be thrilled...
> 
> ... Assuming they've got a Gameboy (color), that is.


One of them is right here!
Blue bomber boyz


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 13, 2020)

jesus96 said:


> It's really sad that the only good thing about Nintendo this year is not even from Nintendo
> 
> Don't get me wrong but this year was really lame for them


There's always someone who finds a reason to say that every year.



jesus96 said:


> I wish kirby stuff was included since I want to see air ride 64 the original cristal shards for the 64dd with multiple characters included as seen on some screenshot and the kirby GC game but apparently nothing about Hal is included on these leaks


It seems there's a ROM for "Kirby Family", but it's just embroidery patterns for the sewing machine system.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 13, 2020)

I know of some people who have collected big repos of software and are allowing them to be accessed. They claim it is to keep history from being lost, and I believe them. Heck, you can probably find that old DOS game that someone made in 1988 that some guy kept an illegal copy of!

Makes you wonder if copyright is a bit _too_ stringent...


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 13, 2020)

HarvHouHacker said:


> I know of some people who have collected big repos of software and are allowing them to be accessed. They claim it is to keep history from being lost, and I believe them.


At this point there have got to be thousands of people out there who have terabytes of old games stashed away in the belief that they are "preserving" them.  But how many of them could actually set up those collections in a way that other people could actually access easily?  And how many of them even have particular knowledge of more than 10% of what they've stored?

I think it's far more useful to actually sit down and play these games and write about them, but who has time for that?


----------



## xs4all (Sep 13, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> what I don't get is why nintendo didn't destroy these unreleased games unless they were VC bound i see no point in keeping it



Preservation, finished or not, if I were them, I'll keep everything as well.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 13, 2020)

zfreeman said:


> Text list of these 240 new GB/GBC ROMs:
> https://pastebin.com/raw/GcZSGmJt


oh, so the numbered files are actually compiled GB ROMs? That'd explain what I was looking at the archive and couldn't find any ROMs


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 13, 2020)

Finally some interesting stuff on GBAtemp!
I was beginning to fear gbatemp has become like IGN.


----------



## |<roni&g (Sep 13, 2020)

Hopefully someone compiles a full archive of all these new leaked games and betas once the dust settles. Hoping for some cool 64 betas 1 of the days


----------



## depaul (Sep 13, 2020)

I wonder if there's going to be any leak of "unreleased" N64, GC or Wii games!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 13, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> what I don't get is why nintendo didn't destroy these unreleased games unless they were VC bound i see no point in keeping it


Nintendo has been repackaging their old content for decades at this point (the original Super Mario All-Stars being 1993, it being a nominal remake of a 1985 title and some other games the latest being 1988), and everybody loves an alternative cut or unreleased title; books, music, films and TV having done it for years before Nintendo went in on games.

You also have lawsuits to worry about. Both the "I did the work and did not get paid" type, to show something in case of a financial audit (if Nintendo spent out to acquire some property or create something then even if the final release never saw light you want something to show an auditor that it did not just have the money slide off into someone's bank account) and also the "we invented this concept" to which you can turn around and say "funny that, here is us 5 years earlier" flavours and the many variations on those themes.

Cost of storage of all this is likely minimal as well and only getting smaller with time; several terabytes was something to note back in the early 2000s, today I would probably get a questioning remark if I asked my corporate IT for a backup system that small.

They could also have had a historical preservation angle of their own.

Re some of the comments.

If people are interested in archiving (I will note those preserving might not know what they have, never mind able to do much themselves with it, but many times people have been happy they did) then there is a guy named Jason Scott who these days works for the internet archive but has previously done other things too. He has all sorts of good talks on things related to it
Around here this will probably be the best jumping off point

but there are loads of others


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 13, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Oh man, I... I think I remember seeing a screenshot of that pokèmon picross game from an old nintendo magazine when they made an article about unreleased games. I do remember there being some sort of DK-theme puzzle game too for the gba... wonder if it will be leaked in the future...
> 
> It's always so exciting being able to finally get your hands on something that was though to be lost forever or what <3



If only a certain idiot didn't ruin the chances of us getting our hands on the final build of Resident Evil 1.5...now THERE'S a story right there!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Joom said:


> Not really. It's theorized that an ex-employee is behind this, or some other developer who had access to data repositories, and they're just leaking stuff on a really slow drip. No hacks or compromises took place.



Modern Vintage Gamer said that it might be from the partner company who provided chips to Nintendo systems all the way up to the Wii/Wii U from what I remember when he was talking about some of the previous Gigaleaks.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> If only a certain idiot didn't ruin the chances of us getting our hands on the final build of Resident Evil 1.5...now THERE'S a story right there!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Oh dear, I've followed RE1.5 stuff for years, but fell off after the Magic Door build came about.
What happened that someone ruined our chances of 1.5 being leaked?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 13, 2020)

StarGazerTom said:


> Oh dear, I've followed RE1.5 stuff for years, but fell off after the Magic Door build came about.
> What happened that someone ruined our chances of 1.5 being leaked?



What lead to the Magic Zombie Door build getting released actually fucked things over behind the scenes for Team IGAS. They were in contact with someone who owned the final build of Resident Evil 1.5 (whether it was 65% or 80% done was a debate that was had on The Horror is Alive, rest its soul) as far as I understand it. From the research I've done, that's up to the very final boss of the game inside the train much like in the final version of RE2, albeit this is the prototype Birkin we're talking about (I think it was Inflames or some old Resident Evil fansite that got a bunch of blurry, mid-2000's phone camera grade photos of someone who owned this build of the game in Japan as I understood it. It has stuff like a playable Marvin in the factory office with a bite wound that's bandaged up around his foot and a few other things not seen in the current build)

 Anyways, what happened was that a user named Colvin apparently knew someone at Team IGAS, and was buddy buddy with them enough for the team member to apparently make a copy of the version of Resident Evil 1.5 that they had personally. This was the 40% build that I forget who it was that got a hold of it off of an eBay sale on THIA, but they were a regular poster there. The dude then posted it out for all to see, as there were skeptics who weren't sure what build of the game the MZD was based off of. This build in particular is what Team IGAS was basing a lot of their work off of. It's mostly in Japanese, with a lot more broken stuff than what's in the MZD.

Naturally, the member of the team wasn't supposed to potentially let the secret out that he and the rest of Team IGAS (outside of MrBZork and that DrBirkin or whatever the other guy who chimed in occasionally at times on THIA, I don't know how big the team was) had their hands on this build of the game, let alone that they were trying to recreate the original version of Resident Evil 2 with help from someone who, in the event he sensed something was off, would cut off contact if it came to it. Well, when Colvin tried to sell his disc on eBay, that's when shit hit the fan. Team IGAS, and I think maybe some members of THIA (read: anyone who was a moderator or a longtime poster on the forum) who had been looking for anything that would lead them to get the build of RE1.5 were scrambling, trying to contact I think it was eBay staff and/or Facebook to get the sale taken down, and they eventually did so, but to protect themselves, I think they ended up releasing the the MZD build, which was a build that was compiled at an earlier point in their workflow compared to some of the progress they had displayed in some of the videos on MrBZork's channel.


I know these are some big blocks of texts that tended to ramble on and mention this and that here or there, but even I don't remember the minutae of how it all went down, as I was told by others. Unfortunately, The Horror is Alive forums where a lot of the discussion for Resident Evil 1.5, let alone the Cool 1.5 Screenshots thread has been down for quite a few weeks, with the site's maintenance being all over the place.

I will say that Team IGAS eventually contacted Gemini (PS1 hacker who put together the translation patches for Persona 2 Innocent Sin and one of the translation patches for the PS1 version of Tales of Phantasia, at least) who developed this Resident Evil-esque engine called Squeeze Bomb for PC, and that's where the majority of the work is supposedly being done atm. That's the last update we ever heard from him on the matter on THIA. Nothing specific has been states since. I saw on a reply to one of the man's videos (if you look up Loboto_3, you can find his Twitter account, and probably links to his YT page from there) that the work required on this game would take about as long as AM2R. All the while, he's been releasing mods for the PC versions of the classic versions of the RE trilogy and the first Dino Crisis that make the games more compatible with modern PCs, but nothing has been said of Resident Evil 1.5. Chances are, they are probably taking an AM2R approach in regards to releasing the game; make sure everything's done, release it once, let Capcom send a virtual Hunter to DMCA the original link, and let what goes on the Internet, stay on the Internet.

I was following all of this at one point, but nowadays, it's kind of more like how it was with AM2R until I just so happened to check DoctorM64's blog and discover that the game is actually almost done, like, one month from the fact. If it happens, it happens. If not, I think what Kamiya-san and various people have said about the game probably holds up now that everyone's looked at the game and seen at least partially what's in it. I know that's passing judgement on a game that we don't have the final build of, but I think the Resident Evil 2 we got, all things considered, is the better product by far, even if the factory section of Resident Evil 1.5 does have me wondering what could have been.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Sep 13, 2020)

I need that Pokémon Picross D:


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 14, 2020)

As long as Nintendo continues to swing its legal arm in such insidious and disgusting ways, *bring on the leaks!*


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 14, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Finally some interesting stuff on GBAtemp!
> I was beginning to fear gbatemp has become like IGN.


Well, GBAtemp _was_ a ROM distributor when it first started. Even though it's anti-warez now, you'l find that they still scour the dark corners of the web to find leaks and things. I mean, 4chan? Come on; that's, like, Warez City!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 14, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> we didn't miss much from that list


Did you just call Pokémon Picross not much? Fuck you


----------



## CaptainHIT (Sep 14, 2020)

Wow, looks great. Will be the game sources able to be compiled for those systems?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Okay let's start it:
> Is gameboy diffrent from gameboy color?


It was, yes. I guess you didn't grow up with Nintendo consoles and handhelds.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 14, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> There is already a patch that puts the script from the NES version (you know there's an NES version, right?) into the Japanese GB version. And apparently the result is better than this leaked game.
> http://www.romhacking.net/translations/1794/



Yes but it is not collection's item if he wants to get it the "REAL" leak rom.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 14, 2020)

Boesy said:


> It was, yes. I guess you didn't grow up with Nintendo consoles and handhelds.


I didin't (fucking Poland), but i know what's it about, i mean people tend to group gameboy and gameboy color togheter probably because most of gbc games can be played on normal gameboy and most of people don't even know that gbc Has extra powerp


----------



## nWo (Sep 14, 2020)

Oh boy. So many good and interesting leaks! And yeah I agree, somebody is pulling his / her hair over this. It's leak madness already.


----------



## sporesprout (Sep 14, 2020)

This is probably old by now but do we have a replacement for um bra yet?


----------



## TVL (Sep 14, 2020)

myspacee said:


> Hello,
> can you help me to understand what "Gargoyle Quest II" is ?
> 
> - When i was child I remeber to play "Gargoyle Quest" on my Gameboy. ( a master piece )
> ...



Gargoyle's Quest on the Gameboy is not the same game as Gargoyles Quest II on the NES. 

This leak is the translated GB version of Gargoyles Quest II (I don't know how it differs from the fan translation), and it's much better than the NES version because you don't move incredibly slow (might have been the real reason you stopped playing).


----------



## Jayro (Sep 14, 2020)

HarvHouHacker said:


> Well, GBAtemp _was_ a ROM distributor when it first started. Even though it's anti-warez now, you'l find that they still scour the dark corners of the web to find leaks and things. I mean, 4chan? Come on; that's, like, Warez City!


You should see some of the discord servers I'm on... It's a goldmine, and way better than searching google or that bay site.


----------



## cearp (Sep 14, 2020)

Jayro said:


> You should see some of the discord servers I'm on... It's a goldmine, and way better than searching google or that bay site.


I'm interested


----------



## AnimeIsDead (Sep 15, 2020)

cearp said:


> I'm interested


Same


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 15, 2020)

Holy moly with these leaks.
2020 has been definitely the best year for us Nintendo fanboys.

There's this rumor going on that Nintendo and Square is planning to release a new Super Mario RPG game alongside the SNES game on the Switch.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> -clipped for size-.


Interesting, there was a few bits of information I did not know. Thanks for the indepth explanation. If you have a link to the podcast you mentioned, which talks about this, could I ask for a link, if possible, please? As searching hasn't really delivered me any luck, and I'd like to listen to it.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 15, 2020)

StarGazerTom said:


> Interesting, there was a few bits of information I did not know. Thanks for the indepth explanation. If you have a link to the podcast you mentioned, which talks about this, could I ask for a link, if possible, please? As searching hasn't really delivered me any luck, and I'd like to listen to it.



Podcasts? You mean the Making of vids?








Here's the guy who's supposedly continuing the above team's work after getting in contact with them and getting all of the work they did and is now in the process of supporting the engine's YT channel, and it _should _hopefully link to his RE1.5 playlist. If not, he's got one on the front page of his channel here:


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Podcasts? You mean the Making of vids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That'll do, thanks bud, much appreciated!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 15, 2020)

StarGazerTom said:


> That'll do, thanks bud, much appreciated!



One more thing I want to add, you might see that OTS thing? It's a essentially gonna be the Extreme Battle equivalent for the game. Apparently, work on it was done fast enough to where they released a preview build of it for you to find on Google if you're interested in giving it a go. It's the most functional thing that's come out of all of this atm, outside of some improvements some fans not affiliated with Team IGAS or Gemini that have put what is essentially band-aids to get more out of the MZD build at this point in time.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> One more thing I want to add, you might see that OTS thing? It's a essentially gonna be the Extreme Battle equivalent for the game. Apparently, work on it was done fast enough to where they released a preview build of it for you to find on Google if you're interested in giving it a go. It's the most functional thing that's come out of all of this atm, outside of some improvements some fans not affiliated with Team IGAS or Gemini that have put what is essentially band-aids to get more out of the MZD build at this point in time.


Cool stuff, I'll check it out! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2020)

Getting a bit off topic but if we are doing Resident Evil 1.5 discussion I do quite like the following as an overview


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 15, 2020)

Really cool!!

Can anyone send me the link of the forum source please??


----------

